# Midwest Tow Rope Fun! Mont Du Lac



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evening at Mont Du! - YouTube


Having some fun riding the rope at Mont Du Lac! Let me know what you think!

Feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Where is Mount DuLac Lol
Liked the edit too


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Lamest Rope Tow video ever. I mean, it had like one shot of the thing and then got to some nice riding :laugh:.


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

slyder said:


> Where is Mount DuLac Lol
> Liked the edit too


Mont Du Lac is just outside of Duluth, MN

Glad you like the edit thanks!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> Lamest Rope Tow video ever. I mean, it had like one shot of the thing and then got to some nice riding :laugh:.


I definitely had a good laugh at this comment  glad you like the video!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice edit:thumbsup: That park looks like a fun one to ride!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

seant46 said:


> Nice edit:thumbsup: That park looks like a fun one to ride!


Glad you like the edit, thanks! Yeah they have such a sick set up out there and they change it up pretty regularly!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

*Stoked!*

Over 500 views in 3 days!?!?!?!? I'm cool with that haha! Thanks everyone!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a great edit. Was this done with the Go Pro 3? Do you like it better than the 2?

That was so good, I subscribed to your channel.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

West Baden Iron said:


> That is a great edit. Was this done with the Go Pro 3? Do you like it better than the 2?
> 
> That was so good, I subscribed to your channel.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it! I filmed this all with my Go Pro 3 Black edition! I like it much better than the 2, however it certainly takes someone who knows what they are doing to use the hero 3 black to its fullest potential. There are so many modes that a novice could easily be overwhelmed. I absolutely love the camera though. We are filming a street edit right now that is going to be amazing so keep your eyes peeled for that soon!


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool. Well done!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

wileskwsduke said:


> Glad you liked it! I filmed this all with my Go Pro 3 Black edition! I like it much better than the 2, however it certainly takes someone who knows what they are doing to use the hero 3 black to its fullest potential. There are so many modes that a novice could easily be overwhelmed. I absolutely love the camera though. We are filming a street edit right now that is going to be amazing so keep your eyes peeled for that soon!


Cool, I look forward to the new video. I guess I'll stick with my 2 cause I am definitely a novice when it comes to filmmaking. I use iMovie but the new version is so different that I can't figure how to do the basic stuff. I'm going to Stowe the end of the month so I'm gonna try to get some good shots and put together a decent edit.

Thanks for the motivation and showing how it should be done.

Jason


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

sixpoint said:


> Very cool. Well done!


Thanks a lot sixpoint! Glad you liked it!



West Baden Iron said:


> Cool, I look forward to the new video. I guess I'll stick with my 2 cause I am definitely a novice when it comes to filmmaking. I use iMovie but the new version is so different that I can't figure how to do the basic stuff. I'm going to Stowe the end of the month so I'm gonna try to get some good shots and put together a decent edit.
> 
> Thanks for the motivation and showing how it should be done.
> 
> Jason


Hey no problem Jason! Making videos is so fun! It just takes some time to figure out the little things that make it easier so keep at it and have fun with it!!! Enjoy Stowe!


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Noice!!!! loved it u were the one in the blue? u edited it aswell? if so niceeee! how did you do that multiply shot? were there was 100 of u?!?!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

mcnutt said:


> Noice!!!! loved it u were the one in the blue? u edited it aswell? if so niceeee! how did you do that multiply shot? were there was 100 of u?!?!


Thanks!!!! Unfortunately I am not the one in blue haha I wish I was that good. I stick to just riding my board gingerly and filming in the winter and save myself for my two wheeled pursuits in the summer, my supermoto and my downhill bike! It is kind of difficult to explain how I did that shot haha, just some editing trickery


----------

